# restless....



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I couldn't sleep last night,I've been tossing and turning since 5am and it's 7:15am now,which is weird for me,I usually get up around 11 or so.anyway,is this possibly one of the side effects from celexa?is it something that pasess?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

It likely is. In my PM I forgot to mention that part..it was like an "on edge" feeling for me. It did go away though.How are you doing on it now, been a couple of weeks for you now.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

well...I'm on 10mg now,everything is going well except for the weirdsleep habits.I'll get up naturally at like 6 or 7,eat breakfast,go back to bed until 12 or 1,and wake up sweating,and I also have the weirdest dreams ever!Other than that,it seems to be going well...tai chi is helping me too.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Do you find it helping your IBS?Glad to hear it is going somewhat well.


----------

